# Airboat question-Poll added!



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is a serious question, so please don't laugh or think I am joking. I have always wondered what airboaters do to camo their boats when they get to where they are hunting. You always see regular boats decked in camo blinds, do airboaters not hunt from their boats? Or do they just get into the middle of nowhere, where birds aren't as weary? Thank you for your answers.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

ive never shot a duck out of ours. i know us and alot of others who own them drive to where they want to set up, get everything ready, then someone drives it several hundred yards away, parks it and walks back.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

Thanks Shaun, that makes sense!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*

Shaun is dead on....transportation only.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*

if you have alot of frag around then you can dive in and hunt off the boat we did it last week it worked ok. we got two limits.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

Thanks for the answers guys, its always been one of the "Things that make you go huh?"


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

I hear the Noorda crew like to jump shoot out of them. They just drive through rafts of birds as fast as they can and pull a drive by shooting as they go.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> I hear the Noorda crew like to jump shoot out of them. They just drive through rafts of birds as fast as they can and pull a drive by shooting as they go.


I have always tried to keep an open mind to others views and ideas on many of the heated debates on these forums, but that is just flat out irresponsible of you to post. Slanderous accusation, and an outright lie, and you know it. Why would you do such a thing? Nothing good comes from that kind of activity.

It really is shameful what is happening to the waterfowling community in this state. It truelly saddens me...


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*



gander311 said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the Noorda crew like to jump shoot out of them. They just drive through rafts of birds as fast as they can and pull a drive by shooting as they go.
> ...


Jeremy please don't group all into this "bad egg" community. If you look at the negative posts here and else where you'll notice they spawn from a very small (both in mind and size) group of trolls that reside predominately in the northern valley of this great state. Sad to see they get their kicks in a such a destructive and selfish way.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> I hear the Noorda crew like to jump shoot out of them. They just drive through rafts of birds as fast as they can and pull a drive by shooting as they go.


wtfo?

yet another "joke" right Joel? :? :roll:

jezzous cripes dude, where do you get off with this crap? i mean honestly? do you have a screw loose??

I have been a part of that crew a couple times.... and NEVER HAVE WE EVEN SO MUCH AS LOOKED AT THE GUNS WHILE GETTING TO POINT "B". sure some birds are disturbed for just a minute but good lord, to come out on a public forum and verbally defecate like that is shameful. BOTH the Noordas are great guys and have done PLENTY to help with our local wma's. I consider them brothers, and consider your statement to them a glaring insult!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*

I never called Joel a friend however I did at one time call him an acquaintance. I can honestly say I thought the man had more morals than this. Super sad to see what he's become, I just hope he's not this way around his boy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Josh Noble said:


> I never called Joel a friend however I did at one time call him an acquaintance. I can honestly say I thought the man had more morals than this. Super sad to see what he's become, I just hope he's not this way around his boy.


my head is spinning trying to figure out just where the heck he's coming from.

i mean holy cow............ :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

I wish Eddy would come to lighten the mood. Anyone else notice some folks that frequent the Waterfowl section have a hard time letting things go?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> I hear the Noorda crew like to jump shoot out of them. They just drive through rafts of birds as fast as they can and pull a drive by shooting as they go.


Seriously?????? Better hope you never break down, cause the list of folks who will help you out is growing shorter with every ill advised comment you make on this subject.

BTW
Sorry, try as you might, but you can't win two jack** awards in the same day or for the same topic.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

It's easy to discern from the "kill em' all and let God sort em' out" and the "***** it, just go ahead and do it and we'll deal with the consequences later" folks think and justify.

I wonder what the non mm/airboat crew think? Not too many on this forum that ever chime in. Oh, well...another bullet in the chamber while your playing Russian Roulette for the mm/airboat runners I guess? We are in this together, but I just hate it when folks keep fuggin' themselves and everyone else over.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> It's easy to discern from the "kill em' all and let God sort em' out" and the "***** it, just go ahead and do it and we'll deal with the consequences later" folks think and justify.
> 
> I wonder what the non mm/airboat crew think? Not too many on this forum that ever chime in. Oh, well...another bullet in the chamber while your playing Russian Roulette for the mm/airboat runners I guess? We are in this together, but I just hate it when folks keep fuggin' themselves and everyone else over.


Blah blah blah,

Its pretty easy to discern who's from up around Cache Valley too. Anybody else but me notice that all the ones doing the crying are from up round Cache Valley???

Do they put something in the water up there??? :lol: Naw that can't be it, I actually know some decent guys from up that way.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

I hope regular folks that read this stuff can discern the nasty accusations from the real thing. The Noordas uphold the highest of standards and they both work hard to give back to the waterfolwing community in a big way. Highest quality of people, and I'm proud to have made their aquaintance. 
R


----------



## sscooter (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

That someone would even accuse the Noordas of doing that shows me what kind of man Joel Draxler is. Now we all know.

EDIT: I left a few guys out. Sorry, but you know who you are.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Well, well, well, Draxler. I refer to you in the other airboat thread as being a loser! Not only did you prove that without a doubt, but you surpassed it to become a complete a...s...s!!!

Get a life dude! You and your crew/team are just plain LAME!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> It's easy to discern from the "kill em' all and let God sort em' out" and the "***** it, just go ahead and do it and we'll deal with the consequences later" folks think and justify.
> 
> I wonder what the non mm/airboat crew think? Not too many on this forum that ever chime in. Oh, well...another bullet in the chamber while your playing Russian Roulette for the mm/airboat runners I guess? We are in this together, but I just hate it when folks keep fuggin' themselves and everyone else over.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*

Does this Joel kid have something to prove or what?

ridiculous man give it up.....

The Noordas are the type that go out all year long and give back to the sport more than they take. I don't know them personally but hear nothing but good about them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

I do know both of the Noorda brothers personally and they are nothing shy of top notch guys! I would give them the shirt off my back if they asked for it! Therefore I give the Noordas the benefit of any doubt (Since I wasnt there) that they were in the right. I know if I were stranded with a broken prop out in the middle of BFE I wouldnt care if my rescuer drove through a herd of water buffalo's and pissed off an entire clown college!

Bottom line is - you take care of people and they will take care of you. bad mouthing people over and over again on the internet isnt the way to take care of people. so STOP!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Oh boy. I post something up to get a reaction and sure enough I got it. Well done boys, well done.

FISH ON!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Josh Noble said:


> I never called Joel a friend however I did at one time call him an acquaintance. I can honestly say I thought the man had more morals than this. Super sad to see what he's become, I just hope he's not this way around his boy.












Ouch thanks for the spanking Joshy

Don't worry he reads all you guys' over reactions and laughs with me. It truly is a blessing that some have chosen not to reproduce......friend.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

:roll:

Its a little too late for damage control, you done started the bridge on fire! :twisted:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Mojo1 said:


> :roll:
> 
> Its a little too late for damage control, you done started the bridge on fire! :twisted:


Jamie try using pictures next time. It adds so much to a post.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Boy this is fun to watch. I think you have a misconstrued mind though. It appears as if your own good name is becoming the train wreck. My father once told me that your own good name is the greatest thing of value you will ever have. It seems you like pi$$ing it away. You have now become the forum TROLL! good grief look at how pathetic you are just to get a laugh! Here you sit laughing at this, yet we all are laughing at you while you are making a complete fool of yourself!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



hotspot said:


> Boy this is fun to watch. I think you have a misconstrued mind though. It appears as if your own good name is becoming the train wreck. My father once told me that your own good name is the greatest thing of value you will ever have. It seems you like ****$ing it away. You have now become the forum TROLL! good grief look at how pathetic you are just to get a laugh! Here you sit laughing at this, yet we all are laughing at you while you are making a complete fool of yourself!!


And what is your name? Anyone who knows me off these forums knows my character. As for those who choose to base their opinion on an internet chat forum.....meh. Come on a hunt with me hotspot (or anyone else on here for that matter) and make an opinion after meeting me. You just tell me when you can go and I'll make it happen.

Sorry but I just don't take these forums serious at all.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

sorry Mr. Draxler, but I wouldnt come close to you as i can see the type of individual you are. Joking or not is irrelevant. You are sitting back and laughing at this as a joke, yet many others including myself see it a little bit more than that. So no thank you! its not a matter of taking these forums serious. its a matter of dignity and respect, to which you sir have none!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



hotspot said:


> sorry Mr. Draxler, but I wouldnt come close to you as i can see the type of individual you are. Joking or not is irrelevant. You are sitting back and laughing at this as a joke, yet many others including myself see it a little bit more than that. So no thank you! its not a matter of taking these forums serious. its a matter of dignity and respect, to which you sir have none!!!


OK suit yourself. Maybe we can sit by each other at a DU or Delta banquet sometime.

Take care


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> hotspot said:
> 
> 
> > Boy this is fun to watch. I think you have a misconstrued mind though. It appears as if your own good name is becoming the train wreck. My father once told me that your own good name is the greatest thing of value you will ever have. It seems you like ****$ing it away. You have now become the forum TROLL! good grief look at how pathetic you are just to get a laugh! Here you sit laughing at this, yet we all are laughing at you while you are making a complete fool of yourself!!
> ...


I question your character we need a hunt together!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



justdrew said:


> I question your character we need a hunt together!


no Bean's i will not hunt with you either!


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



hotspot said:


> justdrew said:
> 
> 
> > I question your character we need a hunt together!
> ...


Why? I'm sure you must have a reason.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> FISH ON!


 :roll: :? 
at the cost of potentially dragging some good boys names through the mud no less...

your convolution of humor is disturbing.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Longgun said:


> :roll: :?
> at the cost of potentially dragging some good boys names through the mud no less...
> 
> your convolution of humor is disturbing.


As I have said, anyone who establishes their opinion of someone else based on what they read on a stupid chat forum probably isn't worth getting to know anyhow.

I have hunted with you, spoken with you a few times in the marsh and had you mount a bird for me, that is where I have formed my opinion of you. NOT from something you may write on here.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: :?
> ...


just can't stop can you, those guys are aflliated with several organazations who probally won't share your veiwpoint/justification when they start getting contacted by folks who read what u posted about them. it has happened before numerous times. How would u feel if everyone who didn't like crap u are posting contacted your bosses at Drake Field staff? Maybe be our forms members can do a little social experiment and write in to them, see if the it's just a stupid Internet chat forum excuse works.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

****.....Team DS already has pro-staffers????? This crew is the real deal!!!

I need a 6' by 2' sticker for the back of my truck window and my two boats if any of you guys have any pull with anyone BTW....Im not really concerned who/what the sticker is just as long as it helps my street cred with an important upcoming hunt at the brbr I'm going on. Thanks ahead of time....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Mojo1 said:


> just can't stop can you, those guys are aflliated with several organazations who probally won't share your veiwpoint/justification when they start getting contacted by folks who read what u posted about them. it has happened before numerous times. How would u feel if everyone who didn't like crap u are posting contacted your bosses at Drake Field staff? Maybe be our forms members can do a little social experiment and write in to them, see if the it's just a stupid Internet chat forum excuse works.


Have at it Jamie. I am no longer a part of the Drake team. It's only TEAM Dirty Sanchez from here on out for me.

Darin/Kevin, if you EVER receive a question from someone about my post please give them my number and I will tell them my derogatory post in this thread was in jest.



ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> ****.....Team DS already has pro-staffers????? This crew is the real deal!!!
> 
> I need a 6' by 2' sticker for the back of my truck window and my two boats if any of you guys have any pull with anyone BTW....Im not really concerned who/what the sticker is just as long as it helps my street cred with an important upcoming hunt at the brbr I'm going on. Thanks ahead of time....


Sorry NBR, I no longer have street creed. Never had a sticker on my truck and am no longer a professional staff hunter.....er is it promotional staff?

Good luck finding a sticker though. Maybe Josh can hook you up with an Avery sticker. I hear that is the holy grail of staffs to be on.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Josh Noble":1r9o3mlb]I never called Joel a friend however I did at one time call him an acquaintance. I can honestly say I thought the man had more morals than this. Super sad to see what he's become, I just hope he's not this way around his boy.












Ouch thanks for the spanking Joshy

Don't worry he reads all you guys' over reactions and laughs with me. It truly is a blessing that some have chosen not to reproduce......friend.[/quote:1r9o3mlb]

WOW E' WOW WOW.
Joel you can poke fun, make jokes, be sarcastic and try and bounce around the fact that you've painted yourself into a pretty tight corner with that comment about the Noorda's. What a shame. I sure hope your joking about your son Joel, I really do. I do know you, have talked to you many times but remember what one writes on a forum is forever remembered and saved (as you so eloquently bring old posts up). I hope that the readers of this forum scroll through this thread and digest exactly what kind of person Joel Draxler has become (readers; he hasn't been this way all his life...promise). Sad to see what you've become. Sad, sad indeed.
Joel at this juncture the proper thing to do would be to publicly apologize to the Noorda's and leave this thread. 
On a side note talking about Avery stickers...
Here's one in a GREAT place on a great kid!!! (Joel's son)

*Note from forum administrator: I've removed the photo after being requested to do so by the boy's father.*


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Speaking of Avery, Josh, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Airboat question*




paddler213 said:


> Speaking of Avery, Josh, I sent you a PM.


Never got it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

You should have it now. Thanks.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Josh Noble said:


> WOW E' WOW WOW.
> Joel you can poke fun, make jokes, be sarcastic and try and bounce around the fact that you've painted yourself into a pretty tight corner with that comment about the Noorda's. What a shame. I sure hope your joking about your son Joel, I really do. I do know you, have talked to you many times but remember what one writes on a forum is forever remembered and saved (as you so eloquently bring old posts up). I hope that the readers of this forum scroll through this thread and digest exactly what kind of person Joel Draxler has become (readers; he hasn't been this way all his life...promise). Sad to see what you've become. Sad, sad indeed.
> Joel at this juncture the proper thing to do would be to publicly apologize to the Noorda's and leave this thread.


Say what you wish Josh. I hold my opinions of you from our interactions in real life NOT on a stupid forum. That is why I always go out of my way to say hello when I see you. You are a lot different to my face than you are on here. I don't take it personal, as I realize most have a little more "bravado" on the intraweb.

My invitation stands to everyone of this forum. Come get to know me and if you can't see past the things I write on here, so be it.

Thanks for the picture, he is a great kid and will be enjoying a fun filled day of hunting with his old man tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone on their hunts and we'll fish with you all on Monday.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> Darin/Kevin, if you EVER receive a question from someone about my post please give them my number and I will tell them my derogatory post in this thread was in jest.


i would rather have preferred this to be in a PM but at your request i will post this on the open forum.

personally I cant tell if you are still fishing/trolling for a response, but ill take this as a chance to end it from my side.

Sorry Joel but i will not pass your phone number on as i dont have it nor do i want it. I have gotten several PM's about this and also several phone calls. I have not told anyone that this whole mess is in *jest*. What i have told them is much to the opposite of that!!! I'm still trying to figure out why you have come after Kevin and I like this. But it is all to obvious you have put yourself in a corner and are now playing the "sarcastic/joke" card to get out of it! the other thing that is obvious is how much you "value" friendship. If you valued any relationship with me and my brother(and a few others it appears) you completely toss it to the wind and walked all over it. I feel for other friends that you have in fear that you will do the same to them. I wonder if they are taking this in jest? I know one of them I talked with couldn't believe what he was reading. Your true character and colors are now on display and they are ugly.

I once considered you a friend! But it is all to clear that is no longer the case. You really know how to dishonor your name and tarnish it with filth! You have turned into one hell of a bad apple! I let my wife read these threads and she couldn't believe it! She couldn't understand why we were getting some much hate for helping someone. She asked if this was the same guy I took out hunting with his young son and sat in my layout boats. I wonder what your "better half" would think of this mess? I wonder if she would take it in jest?

If your broke down in the marsh, please call someone else! Because I sure would hate to catch all kinds of HELL for scaring birds while you wait it out!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Alright Joel, Im in.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

But if you end up being a doooosh, im gonna be piszsed.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



Joel Draxler said:


> OK suit yourself. Maybe we can sit by each other at a DU or Delta banquet sometime.


btw, if you think your welcome at a delta waterfowl function here in Utah you are up in the night. you burnt that bridge in your "jest" of a scheme. A black list did not exist until today... your on it at #1. some folks do try and be the best on and off public forums and in real life.


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="Joel Draxler":11mz2ob2]
> OK suit yourself. Maybe we can sit by each other at a DU or Delta banquet sometime.


btw, if you think your welcome at a delta waterfowl function here in Utah you are up in the night. you burnt that bridge in your "jest" of a scheme. A black list did not exist until today... your on it at #1. some folks do try and be the best on and off public forums and in real life.[/quote:11mz2ob2]

What? This is low for you. How can you ban him from any delta banquet? Isnt delta a non profit? I can't believe the people way up in delta would like that. I think you should call Joel and figure it out before you make pathetic theats with delta waterfowl bans. :?


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Hey Darin(leader of delta) can I be number two on that blacklist?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



justdrew said:


> What? This is low for you. How can you ban him from any delta banquet? Isnt delta a non profit? I can't believe the people way up in delta would like that. I think you should call Joel and figure it out before you make pathetic theats with delta waterfowl bans. :?


who said anything about banning someone? I just said he wasn't welcome!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*










This should help Delta Waterfowl Out........

Blacklist :lol: Good Hell!! :mrgreen:

Im sure the leaders of Delta are impressed with you....hello pot, meet kettle....... :O•-:

Carry on ya'll o-||


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> This should help Delta Waterfowl Out........
> 
> Blacklist :lol: Good Hell!! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! You have a good point!!! This is going nowhere. I feel like I'm back in 2nd grade.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

It hasn't been going anywhere for a few pages now. Let's get back to Eddy, I want to see the videos.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="Joel Draxler":1hzpuwtj]
> OK suit yourself. Maybe we can sit by each other at a DU or Delta banquet sometime.


btw, if you think your welcome at a delta waterfowl function here in Utah you are up in the night. you burnt that bridge in your "jest" of a scheme. A black list did not exist until today... your on it at #1. some folks do try and be the best on and off public forums and in real life.[/quote:1hzpuwtj]

You can put me on the list at #3. Anyone else volunteer or you would like to "black list?"


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Guys-
First I would like to say as the "Chairman of the Great Basin Chapter" of Delta Waterfowl
This thread should have been locked or deleted some time ago. It is a disgrace to the
water-fowling community here in Utah! I find it unbelievable that the U.W.N has allowed
this to continue.
That being said Mr. Draxler we have never met, but I will say this you have personally attacked Josh Noble, a friend and devoted member of Delta that sits on my committee.
I consider all who support or sit on our committee to be a friend, and consider it a personal
insult or attack on myself when reading these posts.
I will tell you this I have contacted our State Coordinator and have spoke with him concerning this thread. If you attend a Delta banquet you will be asked to leave. I assure you Delta Waterfowl has NO issue with restricting a person which publicly attacks a committee member or speaks in such a offensive manner.

Mark Parker
Chairman
Delta Waterfowl
"Great Basin Chapter"


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Excellent. Sounds like DW IS an exclusive group with exclusive memberships. Count me out.....I won't have to be asked to leave.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> Excellent. Sounds like DW IS an exclusive group with exclusive memberships.


Aw it is not like you were going to attend a function anyway,, yeah Joel has attended them before, I would put even money you are in fact Joel or one of other CV trolls in suedo.

Joel you try to play off that you are just jesting, but you and many others have met me and talked with me, I'm the same on here as in real life, I tell it like it is whether you agree with it or not.

You had to go and insult 2 of my very good friends who are awesome guys that put a lot effort in making Utah's watefowling better,then try to play it off with a lame it was in jest excuse, that would have usually been enough, but since you went the extra mile and asked me........................

Game on !


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Nope wrong answer. I've attended many functions including DW in the past. Haven't been interested with DW for a while so your right.....no loss I guess for either of us.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> Nope wrong answer. I've attended many functions including DW in the past. Haven't been interested with DW for a while so your right.....no loss I guess for either of us.


 :roll:


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

Wow good job darin... you are exactly why i will never go to any DW banquets.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> Excellent. Sounds like DW IS an exclusive group with exclusive memberships. Count me out.....I won't have to be asked to leave.


+1


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Could care less about Joel or the Noordas, but DW is doing themselves no favors in recruitment with there need to reply to this thread. Seems to me an organization should stay neutral when personal beefs are going on publicly. If a guy has something positive to contribute to the cause and not feelings it should not matter in the end.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

This thread really has hit a new low for the 9 or so years I've been participating on hunting forums. It has gone beyond ridiculous, so much so that our spats about motorless access seem very reasonable. Maybe folks need to take a deep breath and relax a while. I think everybody on here are good guys, passionate about waterfowling, but that seems lost recently. Chill out, mend some fences, and get out for a hunt. We'll all be better for it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



goosegambler said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. Sounds like DW IS an exclusive group with exclusive memberships. Count me out.....I won't have to be asked to leave.
> ...


Personally I didn't agree with the whole asking you to leave if you showed up, I don't care if you would like to conduct yourself as an a-hole to folks on here, your money is as good as anyone else's at our functions.

However, I do doubt that most of your bunch would attend one of the functions without concealing your handle on here. The real string pullers of your group never even get on here, they keep their heads down because they don't want to suffer the ramifications of being associated with those agendas.

So GG or should I say Ray, how is your and Andy's season been going??? Are you guys selling many Lynch Mob calls????

Does anyone else wonder why the few crying complaining folks on here all are interlinked together either through business, and/or hunting buddies????? One small bunch is trying to railroad all of Utah water fowlers into their beliefs of how things should be.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Mojo, I will show up any where and tell anyone who I am. What are they going to do to me, take away my birthday? Season been alright, I have only been out a couple of times. haven't hunted with AP yet this season, but we will get out soon enough. The calls are selling real well, I know Darin Noorda, likes his!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



goosegambler said:


> The calls are selling real well, I know Darin Noorda, likes his!


Dont own one, never have! I use Sean Mann Calls myself. The call your referring to was returned to George Lynch.

I'm done with this thread. Keep trolling away fellas!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Mojo1 said:


> However, I do doubt that most of your bunch would attend one of the functions without concealing your handle on here. The real string pullers of your group never even get on here, they keep their heads down because they don't want to suffer the ramifications of being associated with those agendas.
> 
> Does anyone else wonder why the few crying complaining folks on here all are interlinked together either through business, and/or hunting buddies????? One small bunch is trying to railroad all of Utah water fowlers into their beliefs of how things should be.


I just can't resist -_O- 









This has to be the most unbelievable thread I have ever read......wow......I hope this insane bunch of Cache Valley Wack Jobs with weird mustaches and unidentified persons stay away from me or ELSE!! 

I'm done :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



1BandMan said:


> Excellent. Sounds like DW IS an exclusive group with exclusive memberships. Count me out.....I won't have to be asked to leave.


big deal :roll: you never showed up to help or participate anyways.....


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



Darin Noorda said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > The calls are selling real well, I know Darin Noorda, likes his!
> ...


Well it should have been returned to me, seeing how I'm the one that donated it to the youth fair, to end up on your laynard!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

WOW!!!! Sorry Darin, Kevin and Josh for these going off like this. down right in the gutter!

all the reason more not to own a Lynch Mob call if you guys are tied in with them.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



hotspot said:


> WOW!!!! Sorry Darin, Kevin and Josh for these going off like this. down right in the gutter!
> 
> all the reason more not to own a Lynch Mob call if you guys are tied in with them.


So let me get this straight, I donate a call to the DW youth fair, that ends up on Darin's laynard and I'm going in the gutter?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

 
Look goosegambler your either with em or against them.....you cant get out of this :lol:


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*

Oh I get it now....he returned it after I called him on it!


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Airboat question*



ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Look goosegambler your either with em or against them.....you cant get out of this :lol:


Well then I'm against them then!!! George and I have had a conversation about this call in question, and I'm pretty sure he would have told me if it had been returned.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Wow quite the thread... I seriously hope that none of this B.S. ever seeps south of Ogden.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

:shock: .....wow......WOW. ... damm*t! :x

to think this all started with just a simple set up question. :?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



Longgun said:


> :shock: .....wow......WOW. ... damm*t! :x
> 
> to think this all started with just a simple set up question. :?


+1 with the SET-UP question


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



Longgun said:


> to think this all started with just a simple set up question. :?


+2

I think everyone needs a few hours in the duck blind to relax.....**** :O•-:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Hey pheaz, **** you! Im tired of your wortless banter.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

You know what fixed, **** you!! You mess with Pheaz you messin wit me........and just for that you cant come to my bar anymore!!

Your a real internet tough guy behind your screen name....why don't you tell us who you really are so I can kick your arse!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



pheaz said:


> +1 with the SET-UP question


if im reading you right, yep. :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

 touche' nbr I have no rebutle. But pheaz you're still a ****! :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> touche' nbr I have no rebutle. But pheaz you're still a ****! :lol:


Edited by wyogoob

Clean it up fellas


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

You *** edited by wyogoob*! I want my duck call back you s.o.b. Im never loaning you anything again.

Clean it up fellas.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

And one other thing, I think it's best you don't come to my Banquet this fall.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

You got it I wouldnt be caught dead at ur banquet anyway.. and you can take ur duck call and stick it up you know. Cause it doesnt work anyway


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

BTW Fix ur wife forgot her bra at my house last night :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



pheaz said:


> BTW Fix ur wife forgot her bra at my house last night :mrgreen:


Your mommas a snow blower.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Fix ur wife forgot her bra at my house last night :mrgreen:
> ...


Well ur mommas a woodchipper and shes dam good at it to


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Ok Pheaz, you were right, I was wrong. You're smart, I'm not. You're funny I don't have a sense of humor. You're good looking, I'm not attractive, You blow a good duck call, I sound like a jack ass on mine.

By the way, I was pheasant hunting today, and I got mine shootgun blown seed on.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

BTW my airboat is bigger than urs. :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Airboat question*

I have a legitimate airboat question. This may sound dumb, but I have never been on an airboat. At the expense of looking retarded I'm gonna ask anyways. How do you protect your dogs hearing from the noise of the boat?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*

Dear Mr Fix Blade,
Since you wont reply to my PM's may I ask you the same question here. Where and When my friend, WHERE AND WHEN????

Sincerely Pheaz


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Dear pheaz Im not allowed to call you a douche bag anymore Huge69 gave me a board warning.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Dear pheaz Im not allowed to call you a **** bag anymore Huge69 gave me a board warning.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Airboat question*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Dear pheaz Im not allowed to call you a **** bag anymore Huge69 gave me a board warning.


Don't feel bad, you're not the only one who got a warning! Infact, I got 2! :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Dear pheaz Im not allowed to call you a **** bag anymore Huge69 gave me a board warning.


Correction-that was for your sexual activity reference you made, get it right!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Airboat question*

Would anyone be opposed to putting this one away? Seems a little beaten at this point.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha,I got a vote! Great news pheaz, I guess i still can call you a ****, **** beep tree limb *** **** cow milker.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thing has gone far enough.

Locked.


----------

